# AF short story vs AF work of art



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the difference between the two cigars besides the size of the cigar. What are the flavor differences, etc?


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

If you use the forum search function at the top of the screen in the user interface, you'll be able to find reviews of both cigars, and should be able to compare them using those, and not have to wait for someone to reply.

Reviews can be found here:

Arturo Fuente: Hemingway - Work of Art (Review)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art *Maduro* review

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Review

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story *Maduro* Review


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

My go to smoke is SS but when I went to pick up a few for a beach trip the Best Sellers (next side up) were only .75/piece more so I grabbed those. Nice but the SS-type sweetness took a bit longer to kick in, but the trade off is it last 15-20 min longer. Did have a WOAM that I got in a sampler and it blew me away, amazing smoke!! But I haven't tried the natural.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

SS great
SSM great
WOAM great
WOA Sucks...

Thats the difference..

:smoke:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> SS great
> SSM great
> WOAM great
> WOA Sucks...
> ...


That about sums it up.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

AF SSM is a great cigar , but the WOAM is truly a work of art


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

correction: woam is better than great.


----------

